# Konzept erstellen



## Leno (24. Jan 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier das Forum kommt, aber ich versuche mein Glück. 

Ich muss für die Arbeit oder auf der Arbeit ein Konzept erstellen. Leider habe ich sowas noch nie geschrieben und stehe momentan auf dem Schlauch. 

Es geht dabei das es in dem Unternehmen um ein reales Problem geht, es wird eine art Testdatengenerator gebraucht. 

Wie beschreibe ich ein Konzept in der Softwareentwicklung ? wie fange ich an ? was muss ich beachten ? muss man auch Testfälle abdecken ? 

Hat jemand eine Idee oder hat schon mal ein Konzept geschrieben?

Kann jemand helfen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Marcinek (24. Jan 2012)

Schreib einfach was das Problem ist.

Was du nutzen kannst und sollst

Und wie du das lösen wirst.

Konzept fertig.


----------



## Leno (24. Jan 2012)

Das hört sich was schon unverschämt einfach an , werde versuchen deinen Rat zu befolgen.
Kommen auch QuellCode schnipsel in so ein Konzep? oder hat das da nix verloren?


----------



## schalentier (24. Jan 2012)

Naja, "Konzept" ist ein recht weiter Begriff. Man koennte einfach schreiben:

1. Ueberlegen, was zu tun ist
2. Machen

Das ist auch ein Konzept. ;-)

Es haengt halt von tausend Dingen ab: Welche Erfahrung hast du? Wieviel Zeit hast du? Wie detailiert soll es werden? etcetc.

Am Ende laeufts aber im Grunde immer darauf hinaus, das Problem so umfassend wie moeglich zu verstehen. Wenn es dir hilft, irgendeinen Prototyp oder so, testweise mal "anzuimplementieren" (um das Problem zu verstehen), dann mach das. Zudem solltest du zu allererst recherchieren, was es bereits auf dem Markt gibt und wie teuer das waere. Wenns was gibt, das evtl. mal ausprobieren. 

Testfaelle? Ich wuerd die UseCases nennen oder Stories. Kurze Texte, die ein konkretes Feature der Anwendung beschreiben und dabei genuegend Freiraum fuer spaeter zu lassen (-> Scrum). 

Vielleicht gibts in der Firma auch Konzepte fuer andere Projekte, von denen du dir was abschauen kannst? Auch Negativbeispiele ("so sollte man es nicht machen") koennten sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Leno (24. Jan 2012)

Hi schalentier, zuerst Danke ich dir für die ausführliche Beschreibung. 
Ja am Anfang habe ich einfach losgelegt ohne ein Konzept zu haben, ich bin noch ein eher unerfahrener Programmierer ( szudiere Wirtschaftsinformatik ) und habe versucht das Problem schnell runterzuprogrammieren. 

Bis mein vorgesetzter meinte "ohne Konzept geht gehts nicht", wahrscheinlich hat er da Recht. 
Daher wollte ich mir hier Rat holen, wie die erfahrenen entwickler an die Sache rangehen. 

Werde die tage mal was aufsetzen und versuchen das Problem zu beschreiben und mein Konzept bzw. meine Idee wie man das Problem lösen kann zu beschreiben.


----------



## Sym (24. Jan 2012)

Leno hat gesagt.:


> Bis mein vorgesetzter meinte "ohne Konzept geht gehts nicht", wahrscheinlich hat er da Recht.


Das ist nicht mehr unbedingt "state of the art". 

Gerade im Bereich agiler Softwareentwicklung gehen die ersten Bestrebungen sogar soweit, anfangs mit keiner Architektur zu starten und dies iterativ und nach wachsenden Anforderungen zu entwickeln, bzw. die Architektur wachsen zu lassen. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Konzeptionsphasen.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass je größer ein Projekt ist, desto weniger kann man vorher konzipieren, weil es sich eh ständig ändert.

Ansonsten hat Marcinek recht. Einfach das Problem runterschreiben. Der Rest kommt dann automatisch. Eine Vorlage gibt es nicht und die Detailtiefe muss man selber setzen.


----------



## Gonzo17 (25. Jan 2012)

Die Frage ist auch, für wen du dieses Konzept schreibst. Ist es für dich bzw. andere Entwickler? Wenn ja, dann kannst du das alles relativ technisch beschreiben. Ist es für einen Kunden, dann sollte man es vermeiden, die genaue Umsetzung zu beschreiben.

Ich habe sowas selbst vor gut ner Woche gemacht und arbeite jetzt nebenher immer wieder dran. Der Anfang fiel mir auch schwer. Irgendwann hab ich einfach angefangen zu schreiben. Ich habe beschrieben was genau gefordert ist (wirklich im Detail) und anschließend wie man es umsetzen kann bzw. ich es umsetzen will. Das kann ein Entwickler lesen, der sich neben den technischen Aspekten auch mit den fachlichen Aspekten dieses Themas auskennt. Das sind sicherlich nicht alle Entwickler im Haus, aber die Anforderung war eben lediglich ein Konzept zu erstellen, das für "mein" Entwicklungs-Team und vor allem den Entwicklungsleiter verständlich ist, damit man sich einig ist, was gemacht werden muss.


----------



## bygones (25. Jan 2012)

ein Tipp, der aber sehr von deinem Wissen und von der Moeglichkeit andere Systeme nutzen zu koennen abhaengt, basierend auf:


> Testfaelle? Ich wuerd die UseCases nennen oder Stories. Kurze Texte, die ein konkretes Feature der Anwendung beschreiben und dabei genuegend Freiraum fuer spaeter zu lassen (-> Scrum).



easyb makes it easy, man ist ein tolles Framework solche Stories in human readable form aufzuschreiben. Diese koennen dann von nicht-programmiereren verstanden und erweitert werden.

Als Tipp, mag auch sein, dass das fuer deinen Anwendungsfall zu viel ist.

Ansonsten vom ueberfliegen -> in ein Konzept gehoert kein Quellcode. Meines Erachtens gehoert in ein Konzept erstmal kein UML oder sonstiges. 



> Gerade im Bereich agiler Softwareentwicklung gehen die ersten Bestrebungen sogar soweit, anfangs mit keiner Architektur zu starten und dies iterativ und nach wachsenden Anforderungen zu entwickeln, bzw. die Architektur wachsen zu lassen. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Konzeptionsphasen.


obwohl diese Aussage an sich korrekt ist wollte ich nur noch sagen, dass es ein Irrglaube an die agile Softwareentwicklung ist, zu meinen man starte OHNE jegliches Konzept. 
Ich denke du verwechselst hier Architektur mit Konzept... Auch in der agilen entwicklung gibt es ein Konzept, auf dem dann die Architektur waechst bzw daraus entsteht.
Wenn der Scrum Master bzw der Product Owner gar kein Konzept im Kopf haben (im Falle von Scrum), so scheiterst du mit agiler Entwicklung genauso schnell wie mit anderen


----------



## Sym (25. Jan 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> obwohl diese Aussage an sich korrekt ist wollte ich nur noch sagen, dass es ein Irrglaube an die agile Softwareentwicklung ist, zu meinen man starte OHNE jegliches Konzept.
> Ich denke du verwechselst hier Architektur mit Konzept... Auch in der agilen entwicklung gibt es ein Konzept, auf dem dann die Architektur waechst bzw daraus entsteht.
> Wenn der Scrum Master bzw der Product Owner gar kein Konzept im Kopf haben (im Falle von Scrum), so scheiterst du mit agiler Entwicklung genauso schnell wie mit anderen


Nein, ich habe das nicht verwechselt.  Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass man auch kleine Schritte machen kann und das auch im Konzeptbereich. Ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass ein Konzept auch mit ein Entstehungsprozess in agiler Entwicklung sein kann. Und wenn genug Zeit und Geld da ist, scheitert man damit nicht, aber wann hat man das schon?


----------

